# NOC Requirement of Oman



## anilmele (6 mo ago)

I have a query regarding NOC requirement of Oman.

I have worked in a company in Oman from Jan 2020 to Feb 2021 for more than one year. I resigned from the company following due procedure of 1 month notice period. The company has accepted my resignation and while returning, company had cancelled my resident visa. (The contract period (ie rop card validity) have already expired on Jan 2022)
When my new company applied for my New Visa the below comment is appearing:
ارفق رسالة عدم ممانعه من الكفيل السابق مع اوراق السجل او عقد عمل مصدق من وزارة العمل : Comments
(The Translation I obtained - Attach a no-objection letter from the previous sponsor with the record papers or an employment contract certified by the Ministry of Labor)
I hope the translation is correct.
The requirement given is either
1) NOC from previous sponsor
OR
2) employment contract certified by the Ministry of Labor.
I would be thankful if you can explain the 2nd option.
Is it means
1) NEW employment contract certified by the Ministry of Labor OR
2) the copy of OLD employment contract certified by the Ministry of Labor by previous employer
What is the procedure for the 2nd option
Can any one guide

Thanks in advance


Anil M V


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Anil
Are you currently in Oman - or are you still in India?
What job title/category is your new job?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## anilmele (6 mo ago)

I am in India Now.
Engineer Category


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

You might want to check the latest news out of Oman from a few days ago - many categories are now only open to Omani nationals (around 3000 job categories, if I remember correctly)
Omanisation program has really accelerated in last few weeks


----------



## anilmele (6 mo ago)

Thanks for update. For now my category is ok


----------



## anilmele (6 mo ago)

sorry 
I was not able to find anything relevent in the link. Can you please copy paste the details?
Thanks


----------

